# Please Help! Stuck In Download Mode Don't Know What To Do



## funkfly (Nov 17, 2011)

Trying to get to awesome sauce installed but I am confused on step one

I was on stock 2.3.4 wiped cache and then did a factory reset and even wiped sd

stuck here ... Flash Stock Deodexed Rom First using normal flashing routine: http://wildthingsgro...09_Deodexed.zip

So i assumed this meant to get odin and boot into download mode with the battery pulled.

I have odin open and it recognizes the phone but i don't know what to do. I don't see any tar or pit files.

Now im thinking normal flashing routine was through kies?

Initially the phone was stuck in download mode but it shut off on its own. I put the battery back in and it booted fine. I am still confused.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

Whoa buddy you got some reading to do... you need a custom recovery on your phone, then flash the rom (which is a zip file on your SD card) using that recovery, no need to use odin. The reason you're not seeing pit and tar files is because they don't exist in that zip...


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

U have a mez or showcase? Got to rootzwiki.com as they have a way more active development thread for the sch-i500. But here are they steps u need to do. Set up odin make sure it can see your device. Indicated by a yellow com port lighting up. If you have odin set up u need to dl the cwm odin files. Load it into the pda slot in odin. Make sure repartition is not checked and then connect your phone to the pc. To do it right remove your battery and hold down the vol down button while pluging in to the computer. It should say download mode on the phone and the com port in odin should light up. Now hit start. It should take like 10 seconds or less to flash the recovery. Once odin says its done dissconnect your phone and reinsert the battery. Assuming you have the ROM zip you want to flash on your sd card, reboot to cwm by holding volume up and down plus power till you see the smasung splash and release all the buttons. You should be in a cwm recovery. Now wipe data cache and dalvik in recovery and then choose install zip from SD card and find your ROM.zip and flash it. Let it flash the choose reboot system now from main recovery menu. That's it good luck. I'll see if i can find you the dl link for the right cwm. Pm me if you need more help.

Edit: you are on rootzwiki lol my bad. Using tapatalk for multiple forums can lead to confusion.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8513-Noob-Guide-For-Installing-Awesome-Sauce-Rom

In the op about halfway down you find a link for cwm you need to dl and unzip the tar file and flash that in odin in the pda a lot. If you reboot normally after flashing cwm it will erase the recovery and replace it with stock. So flash it replace battery and boot straight to cwm ok.

So 
1. Set up odin 
2. Flash recovery VIA odin 
3. Reboot recovery 
4. Wipe and flash ROM of choice from recovery
5. Reboot to system and enjoy.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

let us know if you get it working funkfly, super3devo did a nice job put'n the steps all out there for ya.


----------



## funkfly (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for every bodies help and time. I had no idea about the noob guide, you linked me to and the info in your post was ultimately helpful. I am up and running everything went painless and flawless. I think i love my phone for the first time. Now to figure out the rom and what to do next...
Is it still safe to *228?


----------

